# heyho



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

heyho its Wendy in York, im just hoping you are all ok. Had a flare-up these last 5 days, pain, fatigue, my flamming hip is so painful its driving me to distraction. I cant believe that brushing my teeth can be so exhausting! its bizzarre. Hoping you are all relatively pain free(?) love Wendy xxx


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Wendy. Hope your flare settles down soon. I've been in a flare up too, I wonder why? Guess it doesn't really matter, does it? lolOne thing I learned a couple of years ago - When I'm in a bad flare, everything is exhausting. When you said that about brushing your teeth, well I can really relate!One thing I started doing when I'm extra bad, I have a little plastic stepstool with rubber feet, and when taking a shower is too exhausting, I sit on the little stool in the shower, and get a good bath. It's nice, because it really helps save some energy, but I can get a good shower at the same time. (I can even shave my legs when I'm sitting on it) Don't know if it will help you, but I thought I'd share!


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

hello m&m, thanks for the advice.managed to have a wash today, then went back to bed i was so shattered.i have actually got an electric bathchair from my occupational therapist, but its so big i cant get it in and out of the bath.im separated and we share care of our girl, when shes with me she dosent want the bathchair the novelty of it has worn off for her!when did life get so complicated! and why hasnt anyone found a cure for this relentless disease?oh dear this could degenerate into a rant so im off to lie down! hope your flare-up settles down soon love wendy, xx PS emma and clair i hope you are ok out there? x


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Wendy, I think the cause of my IBS (with brain fog) lies with brain circulation problems. The flavonoids I use, especially grape seed and ginko, all increase circulation and penetrate the blood brain barrier. When, some years ago, I wrote the ME Society in the UK about this, they informed me that CFS sufferers showed the same perfusion problems in the brain stem. Maybe this ought to be treated as a cardiovascular problem. Mark


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Wendy







Sorry to hear your having a flare up at the moment, could it possibly be related to the weather? I know my CFS/ME always throws me when there is even a smallest change in climate.I am ok, just extremely busy with work and other things and when I get home on a night I'm just too physically and mentally exhausted to start emailing and posting. Thanks for thinking of me







hope you feel better soon,Clair xxx


----------

